# Gene Cafe Wanted



## NickR (Jul 1, 2011)

The mother board in my poor old Gene Cafe has died. The machine has done many, many roasts so its not worth spending much money on it. I don't suppose anyone has one in a similar state that they are willing to sell for spares?


----------



## P.B (Jun 3, 2012)

Hi Nick,

are you still looking for parts?

cheers, Paul


----------



## NickR (Jul 1, 2011)

Hi Paul, definitely interested. Fixed mine now, but another would be good.


----------



## P.B (Jun 3, 2012)

Hi Nick, I've sent you a PM


----------

